# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Laxeerpillen,toch maar niet hé..

## ik->nieuw

ik ga hier egt niet zeiken hoor...
maar...der zijn zooooveeel vragen over laxpillen en afvallen..
ik heb zelf ook laxpillen en vermageringspille...kots me eten uit...doe dingen die mensen kwetsen...ben heeel slecht bezig!!!
maar...tis egt heel schadelijk(lax...)...ik weet dat ik zo niet moet praten(geef ajb geen negatieve reacties  :Frown: ...:$ ) maar...ik heb egt spijt vanalles...ik heb egt een klote leven...
maar val gezond af...probeer geen eten over te slaan..en laat het snoep inplaats van eten...
sorry...dak nu zo der over praat...
je mag oowk altijd men e-mail vragen... als je behoefte hebt om te praten...:$

xx me.

----------


## Pientje

Ik zou het heel erg prettig vinden als je normaal Nederlands zou typen en geen msn taal.
Er lezen ook volwassenen mee die dit wel vervelend vinden.

----------


## ik->nieuw

sorry..*kijkt heel beschaamd*

ik ga hier egt niet zeuren hoor...
maar...er zijn zooooveeel vragen over laxpillen en afvallen..(zelf heb ik ook niet op iedere vraag een antwoord he...is nogal logisch)
ik heb zelf ook laxpillen en vermageringspille...kots me eten uit...doe dingen die mensen kwetsen...ben heeel slecht bezig!!!
maar...het is echt heel schadelijk(lax...)...ik weet dat ik zo niet moet praten(geef asjeblieft geen negatieve reacties ...:$ ) maar...ik heb echt spijt vanalles...ik heb echt een klote leven...
maar val gezond af...probeer geen eten over te slaan..en laat het snoep inplaats van eten...
sorry...dat ik nu zo er over praat...
je mag oowk altijd men e-mail vragen... als je behoefte hebt om te praten...:$

xx me.

zo beter??
sorry he!!

----------


## Pientje

Meiske, ga naar een dietiste of naar de huisarts.
Je bent echt nog te helpen hoor. Doe dat nu maar. Misschien krijg je therapie. Geloof me, dat zal het beste zijn wat je ooit is overkomen.

----------


## ik->nieuw

Neen...ik kan en wil dat niet...mijn ouders vermoorden me! 
als ze weten dat ik laxpillen neem en mijn eten uitspuw... :Frown: 
en al de rest..ze zullen echt vreselijk boos zijn..
ik neem al een tijdje geen laxpillen meer..omdat we binnenkort met de school naar het CLB moeten...en dan sta ik op de weegschaal daar...en dan.. 'meisje je weegt te weinig' dan gaan ze bloed prikken om te kijken of ik geen pillen slik...en dan ben ik zo dood!!!

xx

----------


## mic

Beste,
Als laxeermiddel gebruik je best "Duphalac siroop"ik gebruik dat al jaren omdat ik chronische verstopping heb, ben dat aangeraden door de specialist.
Dat help zeer goed, geen bijwerkingen en geen gewenning of verslaving.
's morgen om te beginnen 3 soeplepels en eventuell minderen als je diaree krijgt.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Mike.

----------


## Nora

Hoi Mike,

Als ik het goed begrijp heb jij dit via de dokter gekregen voor chronische verstopping. Helaas gebruiken veel meisjes laxeermiddelen om af te vallen, zonder dat ze verstoppingen hebben. Heeft "Duphalac siroop" voor hen ook echt geen bijwerkingen, zoals blijvende schade aan darmen?

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat het zoiezo niet verstandig is wélke vorm van laxeermiddelen te gebruiken als je ze niet écht nodig hebt...ze zijn zoiezo schadelijk als je ze langer dan een paar dagen gebruikt...luie darmen als eerste,etc,etc!!!!!

----------


## mic

> Hoi Mike,
> 
> Als ik het goed begrijp heb jij dit via de dokter gekregen voor chronische verstopping. Helaas gebruiken veel meisjes laxeermiddelen om af te vallen, zonder dat ze verstoppingen hebben. Heeft "Duphalac siroop" voor hen ook echt geen bijwerkingen, zoals blijvende schade aan darmen?
> 
> Groetjes, Nora


 
"Duphalac siroop" Heeft absoluut geen bijwerkingen en is derhalve ook niet schadelijk voor de darmen, en je mag altijd hetzelfde innemen want het veroorzaakt geen gewenning, dit is ook bevestigd door de specialist.
Ik hoop dat je daarmee geholpen bent, als u nog vragen heeft, laat het gerust weten.

Groetjes, :Smile: 

Mike

----------


## Agnes574

Mmmmmmm....het is niet schadelijk als je het neemt tegen chronische verstopping..ok..maar het nemen terwijl je het nergens voor nodig hebt raad ik toch af hoor!! Het is én blijft een laxeermiddel...

----------


## Agnes574

Duphalac siroop.

Tot welke groep geneesmiddelen hoort Duphalac ® siroop? 
Duphalac ® siroop hoort tot de groep geneesmiddelen die de werking van de darmen op een natuurlijke wijze bevorderen en zorgen voor een zachtere en
beter uit te scheiden darminhoud. Hierdoor wordt de stoelgang verbeterd.

Hoe werkt Duphalac ® siroop? 
In het lichaam wordt Duphalac ® siroop niet verteerd en niet opgenomen. Het komt onveranderd in de dikke darm aan. De dikke darm bevat veel bacte-riën,
een aantal daarvan breekt Duphalac ® siroop af. De afbraakprodukten zijn in de natuur voorkomende zuren. Deze zuren zorgen voor het gunstige effect
van Duphalac ® siroop bij diverse aandoeningen. Zo zorgen ze voor een natuurlijk, bevorderend effect op de beweging van de dikke darm. Omdat er meer water wordt vastgehouden, is de ontlasting zachter en makkelijker uit te scheiden. Op deze manier verloopt de stoelgang makkelijker en worden de normale bewegingen van de darm hersteld. Pas als Duphalac ®
siroop in de dikke darm is aangekomen en is afgebroken door bacteriën, kan het effect hebben. Het kan 24 tot 48 uur duren voordat het gewenste effect
optreedt 

Waarvoor wordt Duphalac ® siroop gebruikt? 
Duphalac ® siroop wordt gebruikt bij:
a. Moeilijke stoelgang (obstipatie)
Eerst moet onderzocht worden wat de reden is van
de moeilijke stoelgang. Veranderingen in de darm-bewegingen kunnen veroorzaakt zijn door te weinig drinken, te weinig beweging, door andere voeding, een operatie of medicijnen. Zo mogelijk moet de oorzaak
verholpen worden.
Duphalac ® siroop kan gegeven worden als er sprake is van een vaak terugkerende of langdurig moeilijke stoelgang. Duphalac ® siroop is bijvoorbeeld bruik-baar bij:
• pijnlijke ontlasting;
• als de normale darmbewegingen hersteld moeten worden;
• na een operatie of bij patiënten die langdurig op bed moeten liggen; om te voorkomen dat de ontlasting indikt; en bij verstopping door bepaalde
geneesmiddelen.
b. Een leveraandoening (P.S.E.)
De lever is één van de belangrijkste organen in een menselijk lichaam. Zo helpt de lever bij het verteren van voedsel, opslag van vitaminen en het verwijderen van schadelijke stoffen uit het bloed. De activiteit van de lever kan door verschillende oorzaken ver-minderen. Werkt de lever onvoldoende, dan kunnen giftige stoffen zich opstapelen in het bloed. Het kan zelfs leiden tot bewusteloosheid als de patiënt niet behandeld wordt. In een eerder stadium van de ziekte kan het leiden tot vermindering van de coör-dinatie.
Dit betekent dat de rijvaardigheid, het bedienen van machines e.d. nadelig beïnvloed kunnen worden. Duphalac ® siroop zorgt voor meer bewegingen van
de dikke darm en het zuurder worden van de darm-inhoud. Hierdoor wordt de produktie van sommige schadelijke stoffen in de dikke darm en de opname
daarvan in het bloed verminderd. Het blijft natuurlijk noodzakelijk om ervoor te zorgen dat de lever niet verder verslechtert. Volg de adviezen, die u hierover van uw arts krijgt, dan ook nauwkeurig op.

Wanneer mag ik Duphalac ® siroop niet gebruiken? 
Duphalac ® siroop bevat een kleine hoeveelheid galactose. U mag de siroop niet gebruiken wanneer u een galactose-arm dieet moet volgen of als
bekend is dat u overgevoelig bent voor lactulose. Net als andere laxantia dient Duphalac ® NIET gebruikt te worden bij plotseling optredende buikpijn
of bij een afsluiting van het darmkanaal. 

Wanneer moet ik voorzichtig zijn met Duphalac ® siroop? 
Duphalac ® siroop bevat kleine hoeveelheden lactose en galactose. Wanneer u geen lactose of galactose kunt verdragen, moet u hiermee rekening
houden. Wanneer Duphalac ® siroop wordt gebruikt bij ver-stopping
levert dit geen problemen op voor patiënten met suikerziekte (diabetes).
De grotere hoeveelheid Duphalac ® siroop die wordt gebruikt door diabetespatiënten met een leveraandoening kan mogelijk een probleem vormen (15 ml Duphalac siroop komt overeen met 14 kCal/59 kJ).

Kan ik Duphalac ® siroop gebruiken bij zwangerschap of bij het geven van borstvoeding? 
Gebruik dit geneesmiddel, als u zwanger bent of borstvoeding geeft, alleen NA OVERLEG met uw arts. Voor zover bekend, kunt u zonder gevaar voor de
vrucht of de baby Duphalac ® siroop volgens voorschrift gebruiken tijdens de zwangerschap of bij het geven van borstvoeding.

Hoeveel Duphalac ® siroop moet ik gebruiken? 
Hoeveel Duphalac ® siroop u moet gebruiken, is afhankelijk van de aard van uw klachten en van uw leeftijd. Wanneer uw arts niet anders voorschrijft, is
het gebruik als volgt: a. Bij een moeilijke stoelgang: Aanvangsdosis (gedurende 3 dagen) 
Volwassenen: 30 ml of 2 sachets à 15 ml
Kinderen van 7 - 14 jaar: 15 ml of 1 sachet à 15 ml 
Kleuters van 1 - 6 jaar: 10 ml
Zuigelingen: 5 ml
Als regel kan reeds na enkele dagen de dosering worden verlaagd.
Wanneer NA 3 DAGEN GEBRUIK van Duphalac ® siroop geen verbetering optreedt in de stoelgang, moet u UW ARTS RAADPLEGEN. Als diarree optreedt wordt aanbevolen MINDER Duphalac ® in te nemen. 
b. Bij leverfunctiestoornissen:
Aanvangsdosis: 3 x daags 30-50 ml. Daarna zal uw arts bepalen hoeveel Duphalac ® siroop u moet gebruiken, zodat maximaal 2 à 3 keer per dag een zachte ontlasting wordt verkregen. In acute gevallen kan uw arts verdunde Duphalac ® siroop als klysma voorschrijven. 

Wat moet ik doen als ik teveel Duphalac ® siroop heb gebruikt? 
!!!Neem altijd contact op met uw arts om te horen of een behandeling nodig is als teveel Duphalac ® siroop is ingenomen. Bekend is dat u bij overdosering met Duphalac ® siroop, last kunt krijgen van buikpijn en diarree. Neem altijd de verpakking mee, de arts kan dan meteen zien om welk geneesmiddel het gaat.

(bron: beterleven.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Wat moet ik doen als ik een keer vergeten ben Duphalac ® siroop te gebruiken? 
Wacht tot u de volgende dosis zou nemen. Neem NIET MEER dan de gewone hoeveelheid in.!!! 

Heeft Duphalac ® siroop bijwerkingen? 
Een geneesmiddel heeft soms ongewenste effecten: zogenaamde bijwerkingen. Tijdens de eerste dagen van de behandeling kunt u last hebben van winderigheid of een opgeblazen gevoel. Deze klachten verdwijnen meestal na een paar dagen. Bij een hoge dosering kan diarree optreden. Waarschuw uw arts of apotheker indien bij u een bijwerking optreedt die niet wordt vermeld in deze bijsluiter.


Hoe moet ik Duphalac ® siroop bewaren? 
Bewaar geneesmiddelen altijd buiten het bereik van kinderen.
Bewaar Duphalac ® siroop bij kamertemperatuur (15-25°C) in de originele verpakking. De uiterste gebruiksdatum staat op de verpakking.


Heeft u nog meer vragen? 
Raadpleeg uw arts of apotheker als u meer vragen hebt over het gebruik van dit geneesmiddel. Zij beschikken over uitgebreide medische informatie
van Duphalac ® siroop

(bron: beterleven.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb de patienteninformatie van Duphalac siroop er maar eens bij genomen (zie hierboven!!) en als je alles goed doorleest merk je vanzelf dat het middel héél goed helpt en werkt bij mensen met ontlastingsproblemen.....MAAR DAT HET ZéKER GééN ONSCHULDIG GOEDJE IS!!!!!

-Nevenwerkingen: opgeblazen gevoel,winderigheid,buikpijn en diarree......arts onmiddelijk raadplegen bij overdosering....indien klachten niet verdwijnen na 3 dagen arts raadplegen......

Conclusie; Het is én blijft een laxeermiddel...een vrij veilig wel misschien,maar met dezelfde risico's voor je gezondheid als andere laxeermiddelen..al dan niet in mindere mate!!!

Heb je het nodig....ok....MAAR is er geen reden toe...BLIJF ER AF!!!!!
Ook Duphalac siroop kan grote schade aanrichten bij gebruik zonder begeleiding van je arts en onverantwoord gebruik!!!!! PAS ER MEE OP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ximkee

> ik ga hier egt niet zeiken hoor...
> maar...der zijn zooooveeel vragen over laxpillen en afvallen..
> ik heb zelf ook laxpillen en vermageringspille...kots me eten uit...doe dingen die mensen kwetsen...ben heeel slecht bezig!!!
> maar...tis egt heel schadelijk(lax...)...ik weet dat ik zo niet moet praten(geef ajb geen negatieve reacties ...:$ ) maar...ik heb egt spijt vanalles...ik heb egt een klote leven...
> maar val gezond af...probeer geen eten over te slaan..en laat het snoep inplaats van eten...
> sorry...dak nu zo der over praat...
> je mag oowk altijd men e-mail vragen... als je behoefte hebt om te praten...:$
> 
> xx me.


ik weet niet preciess hoeveel je ervan moet nemen.. op dat pakketje stond dat je er max. 2 moest nemen, maar jaa dat is voor de stoelgang en daarvoor heb ik het niet gekocht :Wink: x

----------


## Agnes574

Hou je aan de maximaal voorgeschreven dosis!!
Anders ga je veel last krijgen van buikpijn,diarree (VOCHTverlies,géén vet!!),opgeblazen buik etc.

Hou er tevens rekening mee,als je besluit laxeerpillen te gebruiken dat je er een luie darm van kunt krijgen..als je het langer dan 3 dagen gebruikt,wat resulteert in gewichtsTOENAME!!

Val GEZOND af aub en stimuleer je spijsvertering door veel vezels te eten,regelmatig te bewegen en gezonde (vetarme en eventueel caloriearme) voeding....zo kun je afvallen...
Afvallen dmv laxeerpillen is een fabeltje!! je verliest even wat extra vocht,wat je lichaam zo broodnodig heeft en als je ermee stopt is je darm lui,waardoor je héél veel extra stoffen uit je darmen opneemt (ook vet,suiker,etc!!)en dus enkel maar dikker word!

BEZIN AUB EER JE BEGINT!!!

----------


## mhanouk

> ik ga hier egt niet zeiken hoor...
> maar...der zijn zooooveeel vragen over laxpillen en afvallen..
> ik heb zelf ook laxpillen en vermageringspille...kots me eten uit...doe dingen die mensen kwetsen...ben heeel slecht bezig!!!
> maar...tis egt heel schadelijk(lax...)...ik weet dat ik zo niet moet praten(geef ajb geen negatieve reacties ...:$ ) maar...ik heb egt spijt vanalles...ik heb egt een klote leven...
> maar val gezond af...probeer geen eten over te slaan..en laat het snoep inplaats van eten...
> sorry...dak nu zo der over praat...
> je mag oowk altijd men e-mail vragen... als je behoefte hebt om te praten...:$
> 
> xx me.



magk je msn???  :Frown:

----------


## mic

Ja laxeerpillen zijn nooit goed, maar ik neem duphalac siroop en daar wordt je niet gewoon aan, kortwegweg omdat ik chrinische constipatie heb, aangezegd door de specialist.
Mike.

----------

